# Wall-E



## Clark Kent (Mar 18, 2008)

*Wall-E
By dubalicious - Wed, 19 Mar 2008 01:59:54 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

http://www.apple.com/trailers/disney...ler_large.html

I really think this movie is going to be AWESOME!  Best of all, no talking animals!


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## Drac (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks GREAT...


----------

